# 2014 First Jake



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The hens that kept hanging around brought me a tom (jake), this morning. I never called once and give the credit to the decoys...a jake and two hens, that I've been using all season.

I was set up on the edge of a freshly planted field (yesterday) with my jake and two hen decoys, at 18 yards. A hen popped out of the woods about 80 yards west of me with a jake in tow...along with 2 other hens. The first hen flopped down at 50 yards and started rolling around dusting herself. The jake stopped with her and I thought that was as close as they were going to get.

Then the jake took another look at the decoys and came over to take a closer look at the jake decoy. When he was about 10 feet from the jake decoy, I settled the fiber optic sight on the base of his neck and squeezed the trigger. At the blast of the muzzle the jake went down hard and never moved. I expected the hens to bust out of there, but they stood their ground, started clucking and walked over to see what the problem was with the jake.

I unzipped the blind door, stepped out and started clucking and yelping at the hens. I couldn't believe my eyes, as they walked over to me, still clucking and yelping back and forth with my calls. They walked to 8 yards of me, as I stood next to my ground blind and then they walked on into the woods. Amazing!











Bowhunter57


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Awesome story man. I went out Saturday and sat till about 930. Heard about 6 shots in a mile radius, but other than that it was very quiet in my field.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats. What county is this? NW Ohio turkeys seem so strange to me. I am used to hunting them in such a different environment. How big are the wood lots that you hunt?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

supercanoe said:


> What county is this? How big are the wood lots that you hunt?


supercanoe,
Allen county. The wood lots vary in size, but most average from 15 to 25 acres. It seems that most wood lots that hold turkeys consistently have a creek/stream/river running through them. A water source can make a big difference.

Bowhunter57


----------

